# Do you have a Halloween Blog?



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm thinking of moving the location of my blog - a link to it is in my signature - from blogcrypt to xanga, I like xanga's features and have never had a problem uploading photos. But then, it's cool to be already at a Halloween place too. I was wondering those of you who have a blog, are you happy with your host? Where do you blog? Please share links of your Halloween blogs? Thanks! :jol:


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Meh, I chose live spaces after all...  At least for now.


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

other, I have one at blogcrypt. The only problem I've had so far, is with my password. I've had to have a new one sent to me twice and now it isn't working again. Guess I'll have to get another one. I really need to update it.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nope no blog no time


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes, I do. It is www.blogcrypt.com/deathtouch


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Mine is Halloween only at 
www.blogcrypt.com/ScareFX/


----------



## WNYHaunts (Jul 3, 2006)

www.wnyhaunters.com is my blog


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes. It's what we use as our Web site. It's blogger. It's free. It's not buggy. You can easily upload pictures.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

hmm im at sinisterspace.com under frightyard, a pretty cool place like my space for haunters!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

is that live spaces like mymsnspace? or better?


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

yup cheetahclub67, it's msn with a new name. I do like all the custom lists I can make...I need to check out sinisterspace now though!


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Here's one of my favorite halloween blogs to visit:

http://scarstuff.blogspot.com

It's mainly a music sharing blog.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

forbidden crypts - halloween and vinyl combined! Now you're talking!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Mine!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Oh, I just started a new one and its more halloween related. Feel free to go and comment, dont get many lol
Bookmark, link whatever. Check out my radio link too, its either Alice Cooper or Halloween music 24/7
Lemme know what u think!*
http://cheetahclub67.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cheetah you don't have haunt forum in your list ..
your kid is a cutie


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Nope no blog.

I'm not on any of those spaces. I suppose forums have always been adequate for me.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Lilly said:


> cheetah you don't have haunt forum in your list ..
> your kid is a cutie


Yeah I just thought about that last night, but then I was wondering, do I want to keep this as my personal site. You know, like how somethings are just for you.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I'm on Sinisterspace as IshWitch and Hauntspace as Valkyrie. I don't have a blog and generally barely have time to check the spaces. It makes me feel bad, but I hang out on 3 forums and that takes up most of my time when I'm not on my travel agency site.

So much internet, so little time!
LOL


----------

